# Electric argo boiler



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

ANy opinions on this set up??


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Another good electric boiler is thermolec - they have a stainless steel heat exchanger with an outdoor reset built in, and have models smaller than Argo, if needed.


----------

